# Smoke In The Valley Mudfest Country Music Festival



## rackz (Mar 18, 2013)

May 31st - June 2nd 2013. We are going to have a 4x4 Truck and ATV mud course and a 4x4 rock & hill climb trail that will be open from dusk till dawn Friday & Saturday and Sunday until 3pm. Plus, on Saturday we will open up the BEAST Mud Pit from 12-4pm. It is a 250ft. + mud pit on the speedway. Who will tame the BEAST!!! This is going to be one heck of an event. Don't miss out on this one!!! Bring your 4x4, atv..., tent or camper and stay the weekend. Tell your friends!!! It is going to be a blast. Don't forget your winch, you might need it. Plus, Motocross Hare Scramble, Stock Car Racing, Corn Hole & Horseshoes Tournaments, Tailgate BBQ Cook Off, Hot Air Balloon Rides, Kid Zone, Country and Bluegrass Bands playing Friday & Saturday. And, Saturday Night Live in concert The LACS with the Rambling Gypsy's opening for them. http://<WBR>www.antiochspeedway.net/<WBR>Smoke_in_the_Valley.html

Antioch Speedway 2850 Race Track St. Morganton NC 28655


----------



## rackz (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a video of the Mid East Hare Scramble event we hosted today 3/30/2013. We had over 600 entries in all divisions. 313 entries in just the adult division. This is a good example of the motocross hare scramble that we will have at the Smoke In The Valley Festival. 5/31 - 6/2/2013 Check it out!


----------



## rackz (Mar 18, 2013)

Watch for our Smoke In The Valley Ad on Facebook and enter for your chance to win Free Tickets. http://www.facebook.com/smokeinthevalley. Remember you can Camp FREE with a weekend pass. Also we are running a special on ticket purchases this week, check it out Buy 1 Get 1 Free.


----------



## rackz (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is one of the Hill climbs you will have to play on at the Smoke In The Valley Festival.


----------



## rackz (Mar 18, 2013)

Only 15 days until the Smoke In The Valley Festival at Antioch Speedway!!! Get your tickets NOW at www.antiochspeedway.net This is going to be a great festival. Be sure to tell all your friends to meet you here. 15 Country and Bluegrass groups committed to perform with The Lacs headlining on Saturday night at 9pm. Also, Stock Car racing, Corn Hole Tournaments, Motocross Hare Scramble event Saturday, Tailgating Cook-Off competition (Are you going to win the best tailgater trophy), 4x4 Mud Bog (200+ft mud pit), Hot Air Balloon rides, and much more. Let's show Burke, Caldwell, Catawba, & McDowell counties how us country folk like to party.


----------

